# Long time lurker



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I though I would get around to saying hi. I just bought an islander 30 and cant wait to do more sailing on the SF bay.

Mike


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome Mikey!
_bestfriend_ is a fireman and sails the Bay as well. He'll probably be along to say hello in a little while.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Ah yes, here he is. Welcome Mike. Have fun out there.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome ...Welcome

Just working on my merit badge...dont get all mushy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks guys. I look forward to meeting more sailing people. I am interested in getting into racing. If you guys ever need crew let me know.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Mikey, glad to have you with us.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------

